# VIN Tags: Unhappy camper



## Cross's 66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello Gents;

So here is my problem. I sent my car out to be sandblasted. The shop, which I previously trusted and have known for some time, removed the door VIN tag and the firewall data tag. They then proceeded to lose them. Needless to say I was very annoyed. I have pictures of both and the title. 

Any suggestions on how I can have these replaced?

Thanks:frown3:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW. Not sure if you can, but I would make it their problem.
You are S O L without these. At best you might have a salvage shell now.
Most will touch this as is, unless it's for another shell/body swap.
I don't think pictures are going to be of any help.
I again would make them find a replacement body with tag & tile!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Only an idiot would remove the VIN tag and I would be more than unhappy if these fools had done this to my car! 
Then on top of that they lose the tags?
Unacceptable!
They owe you another car.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Much as we all hate lawyers, you may have to get a good one involved in this problem to get it resolved in your favor. Essentially you now have an unregisterable car and that is a big loss for you. The "blasters" need to take responsibility.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

bummer, here's a place you might try calling, I've had their contact saved since a few years ago I was going to re-do an old Charger that had a rusted data tag, however never did buy the car so no need to use them.
good luck let us know how it turns out

Tags Backeast, Trim Tags Backeast, Data Plates, A.G.Backeast. We make tags for AMC, Buick, Cadillac, Camaro, Chevelle, Chevrolet, Chrysler, Corvette, Dodge, DeSoto, Edsel, Ford, Frazer, La Salle, Henry J, Kaiser, Lincoln, Mercury, Mustang, Oldsmobile


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goat Roper said:


> Only an idiot would remove the VIN tag and I would be more than unhappy if these fools had done this to my car!
> Then on top of that they lose the tags?
> Unacceptable!
> They owe you another car.


This^^^. Quite simply, they owe you another car. Who's to say they didn't sell the VIN and trim tags to somebody who has a stolen car or a car to be cloned? What you have is basically a salvage shell. There is a VIN on the frame, driver's side on the top of the rail before the rear kick-up. But even with that, you are looking at a car with a state issued VIN (if you can even _get_ that far) that is totally de-valued. This sucks.


----------

